# DeLonghi ECAM22.320.B Magnifica-S Plus problems



## skeggylad (May 13, 2015)

Hi i have had this Machine 6 weeks now and it works perfect (Touch wood)

But ive descaled it twice due to message and am getting a message for my 3rd filter as you know these are £10 a go

i have a water filter inline on my cold water tap so am not sure what is going on here

any help from Delonghi users will be a great

thanks


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Can you not just run a simulated change to clear the message, I had a B2C that wanted descaled and cleaned alot but you could just run the programme without doing anything to clear the warning.


----------



## skeggylad (May 13, 2015)

yes i can turn off all warnings but if i am damaging my machine or the machine is misinterpreting the water for something it is not i would like to sort the problem first just seems every 3 weeks now and we prob use the machine 10 times a day


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You should be able to alter the water hardness setting to suit your softened water. Have a look in the manual on how to access the programming.....


----------



## skeggylad (May 13, 2015)

Hi yes i got some testing strips as i also have in-line water filter it tested ok Medium in a very hard area so ive ajusted descaled and new filter in see how long it takes before another message appears

thank you


----------

